# My 4 RES



## andrew71888 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is just my Four Red eared sliders



Rafael he is our male 






This is Jennifer our Female





Squrtel our Juvinile Female





Yoshi Our Juvinile Male (Sorry i wish he was not so scared outside of water)





Sorry that two pics were sideways


----------



## terryo (Mar 15, 2010)

They're great! Do you have them in a pond or a tank? Can you post some pictures of where they live?


----------



## andrew71888 (Mar 16, 2010)

terryo said:


> They're great! Do you have them in a pond or a tank? Can you post some pictures of where they live?



Thanks means alot! Right now they are in tanks until i either buy/get a bigger tank or make them a pond


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 16, 2010)

They're so cute! I bet there a lot of fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andrew71888 (Mar 16, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> They're so cute! I bet there a lot of fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.



Trust me they are lots of fun to watch. They eat from my hand! And u should see them run its so cute. No prob for shareing


----------

